# ZyXel (Arcor) Router mit Belkin Router verbinden



## Lepheus (9. April 2006)

Hi,
ich habe schon seit einiger Zeit meinen Arcor WLAN 100 Router (ZyXel 660HW-67) mit meinem Belkin WLAN ADSL Router wie folgt verbunden:
- Arcor Router ist direkt mit dem INet über den WAN-Anschluss verbunden
- Netzwerkkabel geht aus Arcor LAN Anschluss 1 in den Belkin LAN Anschluss 1 rein
- DHCP ist am Belkin Router ausgeschaltet
- DHCP ist am Arcor Router aktiviert
Es klappt auch alles soweit, ich habe Internet wenn ich mich an den Belink Router anschliessen. Aber ab und zu fällt das Internet für ein paar Sekunden aus (aber wenn ich direkt am Internet angeschlossen bin, tritt dieser fehler nicht auf, deswegen denke ich das es an der vernetzung der Router liegt). Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich das Problem beheben könnte?

Vllt. sollte ich an merken dass ich kein FileSharing betreibe und das ich ein Online Rollen spiel (Guild Wars) spiele und mein Bruder CounterStrike im Internet....


----------



## Monarch73 (29. Juni 2006)

Joh, ich hab in etwas das selbe Problem. Zwischendurch 'lagt' der WLan-Router. Ich vermute, das Accesspoint und WLan-Karte zwischendurch nochmal über die Übertragungsgeschwinigkeit verhandeln. Leider finde ich weder im im Webconfigurator vom WLan-Router, noch in meiner WLan-Karte den Punkt, die übertragungsgeschwindigkeit festzupinnen.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Juli 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Monarch73 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider finde ich weder im im Webconfigurator vom WLan-Router, noch in meiner WLan-Karte den Punkt, die übertragungsgeschwindigkeit festzupinnen.


Dass dürfte daran liegen, dass die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit durch Störquellen schwanken tut.
Hinzu zu den permanenten Störquellen wie z.b. dicke Wände, Eisen in den Wänden (Stahlbeton), Stromkable, Heizungsrohre/Heizkörper usw. kommen halt auch die temporären Störquellen.
Diese temopären Störquellen könnten z.b. durch Microwellen (Mutti macht gerade das Essen warm  ) oder Funkwelllen (z.b. Handy, Radio usw.) verursacht werden.
Unter Umständen kann dieses auch zu einem Verbindungsabruch führen.
Ggf. sollte man dann also die Störquellen entfernen (wird bei einer Wand schwer sein ^^ ) bzw. einen anderen Standort für den AP und/oder PC wählen..... aber auch dieses ist keine Garantie für eine Problemlose und/oder schnelle Verbindung.

@Lepheus, für Dich gilt das gleiche.
Grundsätzlich ist es aber möglich 2 Router miteinander zu verbinden.
Wenn Du DHCP bei beiden aktiviert hast, könnte es evtl. sein dass die Router dabei hin und wieder mal durcheinander kommen.
Zusätzlich könnte es aber auch sein dass sich die Router (sind ja beide WLAN) gegenseitig in die Quere kommen (Störfelder).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

